# John Deere bad brand?!?! Pt 2



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

Still wondering what everybody's thoughts and opinions about JD


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Though I find lots of faults with the two I've had, I still like them. I just like Kubota better! How the heck you been Iron? Haven't read you in awhile!


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

I've been good the b5200 is doing good also


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Other than pricey parts,or service, I like JDs,pretty much.
My LX266 does great for my 1 acre lawn. If I were to find one,I wouldn't mind having a 317 !


----------



## Kavan (Jan 5, 2015)

I love my JD I wouldn't have any other tractor.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

JD equipment is among the very best. I got my first deere mower (Z-trac 777 with 6' deck) about 5-6 years ago. I mow a lot of territory with it. Big Kawasaki water cooled engine. That is one tough mower. Of course, I take care of it!!

Besides large lawn and roadside mowing duties, I mow the edge of the pastures with it so I don't hit the fence with my tractor. They really don't get any better than a Deere.


----------

